# uitdagend



## Chimel

"Uitdagend" is één van die lastige woorden voor een vertaler (althans naar het Frans)... Bovendien is het nu blijkbaar echt trendy geworden: alles en nog wat is uitdagend.

Nu is er sprake van een "uitdagende landschap". Wat moet ik mij daarbij concreet voorstellen, welk beeld heb je als je zoiets hoort? Of anders gezegd: stel dat het woord "uitdagend" niet zou bestaan (een droom van mij... ), welk ander woord zo je hier kunnen gebruiken?

(voor alle duidelijkheid: de tekst gaat niet over sporten, fietsen, wandelen... Blijkbaar bedoelen ze dus geen sportieve uitdagingen).


----------



## Red Arrow

Een uitdagend landschap lijkt me iets wat niet gemakkelijk te trotseren is. Een berg of zoiets.

(Hier ben je waarschijnlijk niets mee, maar ja...)


----------



## eno2

Hier een paar mogelijkheden.

difficile [adj.]

stimulant [adj.]
ambitieux [adj./n.]
exigeant [adj.]
stimulante [adj.]
contester
exigeante [adj.]
contestant
ambitieuse [adj./n.]
défiant
provocateur

In verband met landschap: exigeant,   ook provocateur.

Ander woord: Aanlokkend


----------



## Peterdg

"Uitdagend" komt overeen met het Engelse "challenging".

Bij een "uidagend landschap" denk ik aan niets wanneer ik geen context heb.

Je moet het echt zien in de context waarin het geplaatst is. Als het over architectuur gaat, kan het betekenen dat het niet makkelijk is om een huis te ontwerpen dat in het landschap past. Wanneer het over schilderkunst gaat, kan het betekenen dat het moeilijk is om het op doek te zetten. Als het om fotografie gaat, kan het betekenen dat het moeilijk is om er een mooie foto van te maken. Dus, besluit: zonder context zegt "uitdagend" niets.


eno2 said:


> défiant


Dacht ik ook aan, _aber nein_. "Défiant" is "achterdochtig"/"wantrouwend" en is het adjectief van "défiance", niet van "défi".


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Een uitdagend landschap is een landschap dat op de een of andere manier een uitdaging vormt. Een uitdaging is modern taalgebruik voor moeilijkheid of probleem, met de vage bijbetekenis van kans om jezelf bewijzen, om te laten zien hoe bekwaam je bent. Waar de uitdaging precies uit bestaat, hangt, zoals Peterdg zegt, heel sterk van de context af.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt allemaal ! Zo ben ik al een stap verder. 

Wat mij opvalt is toch het idee van moeilijkheid (niet gemakkelijk te trotseren, moeilijk om een foto of een schilderij van te maken,...) terwijl het hier om een wervende tekst voor een bepaalde streek gaat. OK, een uitdaging kan ook positief zijn, maar je moet zorgen dat je die positieve connotatie behoudt, en daar ligt precies de... uitdaging. Als ik even _challenging_ (goed idee, bedankt Peter) op Linguee opzoek, dan kom ik op zaken zoals: challenging environment : milieu difficile... Dat is hier niet de bedoeling !

_Uitdaging/défi_ is geen probleem, maar _défiant_ heeft reeds een andere betekenis in het Frans, zoals gezegd, en past dus niet. Misschien is _stimulant_ (of _exigeant_) nog wat het meest in de buurt komt.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> "Uitdagend" komt overeen met het Engelse "challenging".



Ik zocht dan ook onmiddellijk Franse vertalingen voor challenge en challinging. 



> Bij een "uidagend landschap" denk ik aan niets wanneer ik geen context heb.
> 
> Je moet het echt zien in de context waarin het geplaatst is. Als het over architectuur gaat, kan het betekenen dat het niet makkelijk is om een huis te ontwerpen dat in het landschap past. Wanneer het over schilderkunst gaat, kan het betekenen dat het moeilijk is om het op doek te zetten. Als het om fotografie gaat, kan het betekenen dat het moeilijk is om er een mooie foto van te maken. Dus, besluit: zonder context zegt "uitdagend" niets.


[/QUOTE]

Context is bepalend, absoluut. Daarom gaf ik een lijst. Eigenlijk zou je niet moeten antwoorden zonder context.
Maar het is in alle geciteerde gevallen uitdagend.





> Dacht ik ook aan, _aber nein_. "Défiant" is "achterdochtig"/"wantrouwend" en is het adjectief van "défiance", niet van "défi".



 thx.

Challenge=> défi

Wat is challenging dan?

Want het gaat denkelijk toch wel over uitdagend, challenging.

De meeste respons is "difficile". Wat niet helemaal hetzelfde is. Jij gebruikt in die voorbeelden ook "moeilijk" En een enkele keer "is de respons "stimulant"  Een défi is beide. Ontbreek zulk bv nw of bijwoord woord in het Frans?


----------



## Chimel

eno2 said:


> Ontbreek zulk bv nw of bijwoord woord in het Frans?


Ik vrees van wel. Was er geen thread over "taalleemtes"? Dan kunnen we dit voorbeeld bijvoegen.

Ik blijf er wel bij dat _uitdagend_ steeds breder toegepast en soms zelfs misbruikt wordt. "Een uitdagende bijdrage van X" (dikwijls gehoord) betekent niet dat X een moeilijke speech gaf (een uitdaging om de redenering te volgen ? Dat zou echt niet beleefd zijn...) maar gewoon : "zeer interessant", "boeiend"... Maar ja, dat zijn zulke saaie woorden geworden, dan maar "uitdagend"... tot dit woord ook aan slijtage onderhevig zal zijn en je een ander nodig hebt.


----------



## Red Arrow

Chimel said:


> Ik vrees van wel. Was er geen thread over "taalleemtes"? Dan kunnen we dit voorbeeld bijvoegen.
> 
> Ik blijf er wel bij dat _uitdagend_ steeds breder toegepast en soms zelfs misbruikt wordt. "Een uitdagende bijdrage van X" (dikwijls gehoord) betekent niet dat X een moeilijke speech gaf (een uitdaging om de redenering te volgen ? Dat zou echt niet beleefd zijn...) maar gewoon : "zeer interessant", "boeiend"... Maar ja, dat zijn zulke saaie woorden geworden, dan maar "uitdagend"... tot dit woord ook aan slijtage onderhevig zal zijn en je een ander nodig hebt.


Normale mensen zeggen ook helemaal nooit "een uitdagende bijdrage", maar dat had je waarschijnlijk wel door. In de reclamewereld houdt men ervan om woorden te misbruiken tot ze uiteindelijk opgebruikt zijn en een vervanger nodig hebben.

Je moet je er als vertaler zeker niet slecht bij voelen als je het zou vertalen als "een interessante bijdrage" of zoiets.


----------



## eno2

Chimel said:


> Ik vrees van wel. Was er geen thread over "taalleemtes"? Dan kunnen we dit voorbeeld bijvoegen.
> 
> Ik blijf er wel bij dat _uitdagend_ steeds breder toegepast en soms zelfs misbruikt wordt. "Een uitdagende bijdrage van X" (dikwijls gehoord) betekent niet dat X een moeilijke speech gaf (een uitdaging om de redenering te volgen ? Dat zou echt niet beleefd zijn...) maar gewoon : "zeer interessant", "boeiend"... Maar ja, dat zijn zulke saaie woorden geworden, dan maar "uitdagend"... tot dit woord ook aan slijtage onderhevig zal zijn en je een ander nodig hebt.


Tja, challenge is alomtegenwoordig. Ook in het Nederlands. Uitdaging-uitdagend is dan beter. Waarom zouden de bijdragen van Jean Marie De Decker in Knack niet uitdagend genoemd mogen worden? Het zijn altijd provocaties. Waaruit blijkt dat challenging en uitdagend hier elkaar dan weer niet dekken...


----------



## ThomasK

Een zeer goede observatie van Chimel. Ik merk het nog niet in die mate, maar ik kan het best geloven. "Uitdagend" lijkt zo in te spelen op de trend om alles als "spannend" te beschouwen of vorm te geven. KOken tegen de klok bijvoorbeeld: een uitdaging. _(Net zoals nu "solutions" opgeld maakt: catering wordt "food solutions", waarmee alles gesitueerd wordt in een probleemcontext en de adverteerders zichzelf aanprijst als dé grote oplosser...)_

Ik denk, nee, ik vrees dat het een uitwas is van een "experiëntiële" samenleving, of vooral een "experience economy" of "kick economy", waarbij vooral adrenaline of iets dergelijks laten voelen dat je bestaat. _(In een positieve zin pleit ene James Wallman __daarvoor__, als alternatief voor een verkrampte bezitsdrang...)_


----------

